# AlpineStars Paragon Sizing?



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm 5'11" and 145lbs-- skinnier than your average American. Using the AlpineStars sizing chart, I should be wearing SMALL knee and elbow pads, since knee circumference is 40cm and calf is 35cm. This doesn't sound right. I havent found much selection at LBSs... just fox pads, which don't fit well (have to go down to small size to prevent them from riding down, but then I can't bend elbows/knees). I'm afraid the situation will be the same with the AlpineStars, which I can't find in person.

URL to knee sizing: Paragon Knee Guard | Alpinestars


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I have Paragons in small. I'm 5'8", 145lbs. I just measured my legs, the circumference where the top elastic cuff is, just above my knee but below my quads measures pretty much exactly 40cm. My calf where the bottom cuff would be measures around 34cm. 
I love the way mine fit. I originally bought a medium and didn't even need to ride with them to know they were too big for me.

edit: measure your leg, I've found the sizing to be spot-on.
can take a few pics if you need. Let me know.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Have you taken any spills in them? I've taken 3 in the past few months, all at pretty much full speed on hard pack with some gravel, but just slid on my elbows, knees, and faces each time. Tired of nursing road rash.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

Remeasuring, my calf is 14 inches... or 35.5cm. Hmm, so could be a medium. Gah.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

LoL. I've crash tested them several times. Mostly jammed the front wheel into a big rock and went OTB style blunt impact with minimal sliding, but I have no doubts they'd protect me if I did dirt-surf.
I'd still go small I think.


----------

